# Robbed :(



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, my house got robbed this weekend while we were all away. They took a laptop, an xbox, xbox games, and a t.v. They also took $192 that I've been saving for the past few months for my trip to Texas. Now I won't have any money when I go there This made everyone in our house turn into a total ass, including me. We are all yelling, and screaming, and crying, and fighting, and pointing fingers at each other. I even got in a fist fight with my mom for a few minutes, until my brother broke us up. I wish this never happened. All the money I had been saving for months and months.... It's just gone. I am just glad everyone (including my mice) is okay.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Can insurance cover it?
I never thought I'd be able to say this but.. I actually know how that feels. Some person broke into my Dads shed over a month ago and stole almost $10,000 worth of tools - thankfully insurance covered it but we will be going to court on the 29th or something as the guy caught trying to sell our stuff was found not guilty.

I'm glad you, your family and furr family are ok though


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't know if our insurance covers it. We are pretty poor, so we only have cheapo insurance.
They probably stole around $1,000 worth of stuff, including my trip money. I worked so hard saving that... I'm just glad they didn't take anything too important.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your break in x x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats terrible news! Glad you are all ok you hear stories on the news of what happens when some burgerlers are disturbed. Is there any hope of catching the people?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

The cops aren't going to help us. They gave us a pamplet and said good luck and they just left. I hate cops -_-


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

rematnogard said:


> The cops aren't going to help us. They gave us a pamplet and said good luck and they just left. I hate cops -_-


Sadly, that is actually about all they can do. When we were robbed, the cops came out and had a look at Dads shed and where they broke in, (padlock was in bits), they called the finger print dude out and here the "no duh!" part. The dude said "Oh, its to dirty to get a finger print" -.-
It wasn't until about a week later when the idiot tried to sell our tools at a local store which we took a list to of all our stolen goods.

The point being, the cops did jack all. The store caught the guy on camera, license plate number, copy of his drivers license and everything. Stupid thing is, he was found "not guilty"


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

That is stupid! He should have been locked away. I've always had issues with cops, my whole life. When I was 4 and my kitchen caughton fire a cop came after we got it out and he said I had to stay outside until he came back, and I told the cop "Hurry the f**k up, I want to watch Dora." Thats my moms favorite story to tell all my friends  lol And of course I got spanked for swearing.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

rematnogard said:


> The cops aren't going to help us. They gave us a pamplet and said good luck and they just left. I hate cops -_-


cops -_- omg don't even. they NEVER do their jobs, particularly the ones in my area. they're not around when you need them, they're all over the place when you don't.

Someone broken into a friend of mines house at the beginning of last year, however they have a very large, very stranger aggressive, surprisingly very quiet Rottwieler mix. and anyway friend and his girlfriend had gone out to dinner for their anniversery, came home to find their door open, they heard sceaming and barking inside their house and rushed in to find that their dog had chewed a hole in their bathroom door trying to get to the guy inside who had apprently locked himself in the bathroom to get away from the dog who he had claimed had snuck up behind him and bit him on the butt! :lol:


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hahaha that's awesome! So true about the cops! I have to pay $114 for underage drinking but I only blew a 0.01 on the breathalyzer. e.e and they're always snooping around in everyones business. I got banned from the mall because I happened to be standing next to someone who stole a hat. I was "guilty by assosiation" and I've never even talked to the guy. And I hate that the cops are ALWAYS at subway! I guess it's cuz they closed the krispey kreme....


----------

